# Can't find spindle oil hole on Craftsman 103.23130 Drill Press



## gnsmith (Jan 16, 2014)

I just found and downloaded the manual for the press. 

In the lubrication section it says:

"the third [oil hole] is in the spindle pulley on the top face of the second step from the top"

I can't find any holes on the spindle pulley at any of the steps.  I'm not actually sure what the face of the pulley is but I am assuming that it is one of the two surfaces that the v-belt comes in contact with?  If so then the top face would be on the top of the groove (which seems like it couldn't be the case or the OIL would run back out on the belt so I clearly don't understand where to look).

I have seen a few pictures posted showing what looks to be an oil hole at the very top of the pulley...

I would really like to find that hole.  Can anyone give me a better explanation?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 16, 2014)

gnsmith,

All that I can suggest (not having the manual) is to examine the pulley for what look like set screws (AKA grub screws).  If found, remove them one at a time and try to determine whether the screw bottoms against a shaft or key.  Or against a stop shoulder in the hole.  In the latter case, the screw would actually be a plug and the hole is probably the oil hole.

Robert D.


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Jan 21, 2014)

The oil hole should be somewhere in the casting (drill head frame)  behind the feed handle assembley to lubricate the horizontal pinion shaft that operates the quill. It should be above the shaft. 
Vintage Machinery has a 6 page manual which you can download and view or save in your computer. It is a King Seeley drill press sold by Sears under the Craftsman label. 

Here is a link to the pdf:  http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/573.pdf

Paul


----------

